# South Texas Buck, My Best Buck So Far 188 7/8



## EddieBaasen (Jun 7, 2011)

Shot this guy this past Saturday morning between Cotulla and Dilly. Most nerve racking hunt I've ever encountered! As soon as this guy came out he was chasing a doe, he stayed on her for what felt like 30 minutes before i got a shot off. Once he stopped and gave me a decent shot i took it and he walked to the brush line about 5' away and sat down in near perfect picture position. I got about 10 hunts on this guy so i was very pleased t get him. Took him to Los Cazadores Saturday afternoon and had him scored, he scored 188 7/8. That's not including the 9 inches he has broken off, almost made the 200 mark! He has a another spot next to his right beam where he looks like he was going to grow another beam as well. This is my best and most beautiful buck so far!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice buck...congrats


----------



## kparker (Feb 15, 2011)

Awesome buck!


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

low fence or high?


----------



## EddieBaasen (Jun 7, 2011)

cpthook said:


> low fence or high?


high fence


----------



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

Excellent Deer!!! Be hard to beat!!


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a really nice buck.


----------



## pierce2901 (Nov 26, 2006)

Regardless of what kind of fence that is one helluva buck!! Congrads!!!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Dang bro thats a toad!! congrats


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

beautiful buck, congrats sir, congrats! :cheers:


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hell of a buck!!!!! Well done brother. Baker


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats on an awesome buck! I'm headed south tomorrow looking for something similar.....


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Whoeee what a deer.


----------



## ClayShooter (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats on one heck of a buck!!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Fine buck! Congrats sir...what a beast....


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome deer, Congrats!


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Awesome deer....


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

That is an incredible deer, congrats!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice buck.. Congrats! Brett


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

bad ***** deer


----------



## EddieBaasen (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind comments!


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

nice buck!!


----------



## troutbuster94 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Nice*

That's a great buck.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

very nice buck


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow Beautiful


----------



## Marsh Rat (Mar 15, 2006)

He's a stud... very nice!!!


----------



## Kelly29 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is a rocking buck! Congrats!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Hope I can put my girl on one like that! Congrats on that beauty...


----------



## mtcutter (Sep 19, 2012)

Monster, nice!


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Ouch! Congrats.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck , Congrats


----------

